# Why do puppies love hair?



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I've noticed ever since I've had Snoopy that he loves to chew on hair! lol Anytime a woman holds him he goes straight for their hair. lol This is how crazy he goes with my mom's hair whenever she tries to hold and pet him. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs4lN0aYbe8

So my question is, do all puppies obsess over hair?


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Most of the times animals will eat hair b/c they are missing minerals in their diet. Hair is one place in out bodies where everything you have eaten or taking into your system will be stored over the long turm. Even when it is long out of your system it will remain in your hair.

The other is perhapse he just like the smell or tast of the shampoo.

Heidi


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

LeRoy is still a puppy and loves to eat my daughters baby doll's hair. I think he likes the way it feels on his teeth and gums. Just a different sensation, I guess.


----------



## Gates1026 (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't have any explanation as to why they do it, but I can tell you that my 7 month old pup loves going after my wife's hair if she is sitting on the floor. There are times where I actually watch Bailey (the pup, not the wife  walk around slowly behind her and then lunge at her hair. We have actually termed the action as a "Sneak attack". My wife says that she wants her to stop, but when she does it there is nothing but laughing going on......so I know she isn't serious. I usually just laugh.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Personally I think its just a fun puppy thing to do. Lilly was not obsessed with hair but was absolutely crazy about ears! It was the funniest thing and she did it so obsessively we had to warn people!! She outgrew it and only does it when she wants to make me laugh. My oldest cat however is OBSESSED with hair, especially my grandmothers. And I think it was how it felt and smelled that he loved. She would walk up the back of the couch and roll his head all over yours and would get so into it he would snort like a little pig!! Again, so obessive we had to warn people but grandma was his favorite! He does not do it as much anymore either. He is 12 and I guess finds other things to expel his energy on. But every once in a while after a nice long nap he will get a good hair snorting in to whomever is on the couch, but its pretty rare these days!!


----------

